# What Happened to Ordinary Means?!?



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 5, 2007)

What happened to the OM podcast? Their site, Ordinary Means, is down, and their podcast isn't updating! I need December's podcast!!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 5, 2007)

Likely a server or domain hosting issue.

One of the pastor's personal webpages is:
Postscript Posthaste

You may want to check there for updates.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2007)

See here for update.


----------

